# Maps for Garmin Oregon 400C



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

first question 
Where did you buy the unit?

Next
Awesome Unit!! And i have been in your position. The 400c has Garmin blue chart G2 and covers the entire "coastal" US. It has some awesome detail in it but obviously it is lacking something in your particular area. 

The Mapsource CD is the original Garmin blue chart and is the precursor to G2. It will not have any more information than what is already installed on your unit.

Inland lakes chip will not have any more detail for Florida that will help you. It does give you data on lake Okeechobee and the St. Johns River area and some other lake by Tallahassee. Do not buy it!! You will regret it. 

Garmin will most likely not have a dedicated map for the everglades but you might find a actual state or national park map TOPO. These are becoming more readily available by Garmin.

Possible solution = Garmin product  US TOPO 24K National Parks, East
Available Formats:
CD-ROM ($ 116.65 USD)

This could be the answer.

Next i would get the lat/ long of the area of interest and call Garmin and explain you problem, they are awesome to work with.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been considering the Inland Lakes chip for my 76Cx and the Garmin site lists dozens of lakes in Florida as being covered. Is this a chip you have first-hand experience with? I'm just wondering if they are mis-representing the product.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I work for West Marine and I have an outstanding relationship with Garmin. These chips I believe are mis-represented by them. I live in Citrus County and purchased the inland lakes in hope that it would have some local places like the Withlacootche, Swanee, Floral City area and so on. There was no detail once the chip was installed. So I contacted them and gave them so reference lat/ longs and they replied that the chip has little detail in Florida and mostly covers the large lakes and USCG marked waterways. So I then asked what can i do? They said at this time I can do nothing. I then said that their competitor Lowrance comes pre installed with Navionics maps and has some detail of the areas mentioned earlier and they admitted they need to do something and in fact they used to purchase their maps from Navionics and since they no longer do they do not have license for the cartography of those areas. And to get them added will take some time. 

So lets start a Geomatics business - and make some maps, apparently their is a market.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Great to know. Thanks for the details. I'll hang onto my money!


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Do you work at the crystal river store? str 146? I worked for the company for 7 years up in jax. Good company discount that is for sure.



Alex


----------

